# Job oppurtunity in Australia



## aliva (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi All

I am looking for job opportunity in Australia. I have done my masters and currently in banking field with work experience of 5 years in India. Please guide how to start the search and get job related to banking/financial field in Australia.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Do you have an occupation on either of the skilled occupation lists - SOL and CSOL?


----------



## aliva (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes my occupation is matching with one of the listed occupation under CSOL
Financial Institution Branch head

What s to be don next


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

If it is only on the csol you need either state or business sponsorship. State is better. So you need to check the state lists. Google each state occupation list. But do check the special conditions. For example many occupations on the wa list require a job offer. 

If no states sponsor it or require a job offer you would need to seek a job offer. A very hard thing to get!


----------



## jasonrebello (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Aliva,

I arrived in OZ in 2014 on a PR. Both my partner and I are well qualified with years of industry specific experience. I am in the maritime profession with a Ship Master's qualifications. We were under the impression that we will waltz in to this country and people will be waiting with their arms open to give us jobs. We were wrong.

Here is the reality:
1) All your experience in your home country does not add to much in OZ. One of the biggest challenges for you will be to show the 'Aussie' Experience. Which you can't until you get a job.

2) You may have reached the top of your organisation earlier but when you start out here be prepared to enter at a much lower level.

3) Unemployment is at a high and the present job market anywhere in Australia is quite bad.

Answering your question:

1)
I suggest you start researching and visit the leading Australian job portals: SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site, Job Search, Upload your Resume, Find employment - CareerOne, Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed are good websites to start with.

2) 
Spend some time researching on writing a good resume and covering letter. In Australia, most employers expect a covering letter addressing the selection criteria as advertised.

3)
Update (Or create, if not already done so) your Linkedin profile.

4)
Start making cold calls even before you arrive.

5)
Start networking big time. Join Facebook groups. Speak to fellow migrants. Ask friends for references.

I wish you all the best in your endeavors.


----------



## raybrock1 (May 4, 2016)

There is a lot of people who are looking for a job in Australia. You can easily find it if you visit on your nearest immigration office or you may browse some sites on the web.


----------

